# Galveston Seawall sunrise



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Taken on July 4th. Canon 50D, 10-22mm Lens, Lee filter system with a .9 hard Grad ND. 3 exp HDR.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I see the Flagship! Amazing work, Fred.


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Man, that sure is a nice picture!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW you made galveston look great the chamber of comerce needs to hire you


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Ooooooolala,you captured that at a good time ,,,,

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

*Light Box*

Who has a link to a DIY light box or booth for Macro shots or some ideas.I'm pretty handy with the tools so can build it/whatever but need to know the requirements anything from toilet paper to sign board..........or better yet how much does one cost,I don't have a clue,maybe I can get Gladys to buy herself one and then I'll steal it.,,,,snicker,snicker

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice! HDR?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shot! Just curious - why would you bother to use a grad ND filter if you are doing an HDR composite?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, I know it sounds weird, I have noticed that some of my over exp have been just a tad too light, causing the colors in the sky to wash out a bit when blended in Photomatrix, so I thought I would experment a bit and see what would happen. I seems that using the filter on all three exps I can keep the colors rich in the cloud/sky with out them washing out in Photomatrix when they are blended....seems to work pretty good I think.



fishphoto said:


> Great shot! Just curious - why would you bother to use a grad ND filter if you are doing an HDR composite?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yes sir, 3 exposures. ( -2, 0, +2 )


slip knot said:


> Nice! HDR?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> Great shot! Just curious - why would you bother to use a grad ND filter if you are doing an HDR composite?


Cool! I'll have to try that some time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not to hijact, but when using Photomatrix, are most using the full program or the Photoshop plugin for a photo such as above which is beautiful. I played with Photomatix, but never could get adjustments good enough to do it justice. Still, beautiful photo.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice, love the way the colors came out.

I would not have considerd using the grad filter either... Have to try that one of these days.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, I use the standalone program, Theres a tutorial thats is really good on how to use it..I printed a copy for use at the house. .Ill see if I can find it again.

Found it.....http://beforethecoffee.wordpress.com/photomatix-tutorial/



slip knot said:


> Not to hijact, but when using Photomatrix, are most using the full program or the Photoshop plugin for a photo such as above which is beautiful. I played with Photomatix, but never could get adjustments good enough to do it justice. Still, beautiful photo.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

That is an amazing shot. Absolutely beautiful.
I don't even have a clue what HDR and photomatriz are. I have alot to learn....


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Amazing shot Fred. Looks like the sky is on fire sort of. You should frame that one for sure and send it to Lyda Ann Thomas.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

thats it im gonna go do some HDR tomorrow! if i can get out of bed lol

awesome pics!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Think I will try the program some more because past results were not good at all.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again folks for the comments.

Slip knot, Those are the best instructions I have found. I have also found out that the first 2 steps will make the most impact, after that the rest just inhance or build on what you have....and believe me, until its processed (or delevloped so to speak) It will look terrible.LOL. Its just that the monitors can not handle the information, until it processed...Good luck, and post up what ya come up with.



slip knot said:


> Thanks for the link. Think I will try the program some more because past results were not good at all.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fred, that is awsume. Great photo. I will have to try HDR some day.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow. Awesome pic!


----------

